# Hi, fellow INFP's



## Razaya1990 (Jun 11, 2012)

*New INFP here...I don't bite.*

I'm new to this site, and I so glad that I found this place. I always wondered why I felt so out of place with people, and when I tried to explain my ideas...they would look at me like I'd just sprouted four extra heads. :blushed: Now I know why. I'm still learning not to project my idealisms on people, and just except them for who they are. I enjoy living in my inner world/imagination, but still feel a little misunderstood by people. I love writing, reading fanfiction, anime/manga, mahjong, korean dramas, and crossword puzzles.

Looking forward to chatting with you all.

Love, peace, and aged cheese (That's some good stuff),

Razaya1990


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Razaya1990 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Razaya1990. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Razaya1990 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank-you for your kind hospitality, Mr. Cafebot. I can't wait to visit the other forums.


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Unus (May 24, 2012)

Welcome, Razaya1990,

You are going to fit right in. It's nice to be amongst like minds and people who you can share your thoughts with. :happy:


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello and welcome . Hopefully you will learn and grow during your time here. Do stop by the INFP section - we're a friendly bunch . 

Also the articles there - very helpful. Best of luck and welcome to PerC :happy:


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Welcome. Always nice to see new people joining.


----------



## EarthboundMisfit (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome Razaya1990! I'm new too. And loving this site! Great conversations await you


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to PerC :happy:


----------



## Razaya1990 (Jun 11, 2012)

EarthboundMisfit said:


> Welcome Razaya1990! I'm new too. And loving this site! Great conversations await you


Isn't this site amazing? XD It feels like I fell down a rabbit hole, into a world full of like-minded, quirky people. roud: Do you by chance like sci-fi?


----------



## EarthboundMisfit (Jun 10, 2012)

It's really refreshing! And yes, I am something of a sci-fi/fantasy/supernatural fan. What in particular do you like?


----------



## 2agc2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome welcome!!


----------



## Razaya1990 (Jun 11, 2012)

Unus said:


> Welcome, Razaya1990,
> 
> You are going to fit right in. It's nice to be amongst like minds and people who you can share your thoughts with. :happy:


It's nice to talk to people who know what you're going through and who are struggling/struggled to accept being INFP's and percieving the world in a different way.


----------



## Vicissitude (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome fellow INFP! :kitteh:


----------



## Razaya1990 (Jun 11, 2012)

I was a huge fan of Smallville when it was on the air. I love the show(s) Supernatural/So Weird/ Strange Days at Blake Holsey High/The Twilight Zone/The Addams Family/The Munsters/ R.L Stine's The Haunting Hour/Martin Mystery/Teen Wolf/Big Wolf on Campus/Sabrina The Teenage Witch/Mork and Mindy. Anything that contains aliens, zombies, weird goop, or werewolves and I'm in. XD


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

Razaya1990 said:


> I'm new to this site, and I so glad that I found this place. I always wondered why I felt so out of place with people, and when I tried to explain my ideas...they would look at me like I'd just sprouted four extra heads. :blushed: Now I know why. I'm still learning not to project my idealisms on people, and just except them for who they are. I enjoy living in my inner world/imagination, but still feel a little misunderstood by people. I love writing, reading fanfiction, anime/manga, mahjong, korean dramas, and crossword puzzles.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all.
> 
> ...


Hello Razaya!!! ^-^/ Welcome!!! I understand what you mean with the "sprouting extra heads". You think people would get used to it. -sigh
It's nice to meet you! :wink: I hope you have fun on the site.


----------



## Fiatrix (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome! Always great to meet fellow INFPs.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.


----------



## Razaya1990 (Jun 11, 2012)

Holy hambones, Loro! I love your profile pic! It's too cute! I know...I almost got the point where I stopped trying to explain myself, and just decided to listen instead. It would be so useful if I had a giant diagram of my ideas or a foldable pamplet. XD


----------



## Razaya1990 (Jun 11, 2012)

Impermanence said:


> Welcome to the forum.


I LOVE the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Hi, nice to meet you! I hope you'll quickly find your way around PerC, because there's so much to talk about! See you out there!


----------

